
Why the Raspberry Pi won't ship in kit form - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/why-the-raspberry-pi-wont-ship-in-kit-form-20120131/
======
runjake
To be honest, I just wish it would ship, period.

The more hype and press I hear, the more I think it's likely it 1) won't ever
see the light of day (ala CrunchPad) or 2) won't arrive anywhere near the
claimed price point.

I guess the saving grace is that some of the people working on the project
have mentioned on the site that they work for Broadcom (who's CPU is being
used in the project) as their day job. So this would seem to indicate a level
of unofficial blessing from Qualcomm.

~~~
liz_upton
We'll definitely be shipping, and it'll definitely be at the price we've been
talking about all along. At the moment we're waiting for the factory to send
the finished units back to us (things slowed down for Chinese New Year); we
don't have a definite date from them yet, but I'd expect us to be shipping in
the next 2-3 weeks.

------
sliverstorm
Talk about lifting content:

<http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/592>

